# Ergonomie (Shortcut button, textField)



## zaac (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

  Je développe une petite application "BPM Counter" qui fonctionne avec iTunes. Un bouton permet de calculer le bpm (cliquer dessus sur le ryhtme de la musique). Ce bouton possède un raccourci clavier (barre d'espace). 

  L'application permet également de retagger le morceau courant iTunes : pour cela, j'utilise un drawer (un panneau qui étend la fenetre principale en s'affichant sur le coté et rétractable). Dans ce drawer, des textfields pour les champs a modifier.

   Mon problème purement ergonomique, c'est que lorsqu'on édite des champs pour retagger, on ne peux plus utiliser la barre d'espace pour compter le rythme de la chanson. Pour l'instant, il faut cliquer une fois sur le bouton pour qu'il récupère le focus.

   Avez vous des idées quant à une solution ergonomique plus cohérente ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Rez2a (27 Juillet 2010)

Mettre la musique en pause lors de l'affichage du paneau ?


----------

